# i really need help now



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

ok soo yesterday i found one baby...tiny, fully feathered...just in the bad shape.. he looks better today but really really thirsty.. now i dont need help with him he'll be fine..
what i do need an advice for is.. well i found another baby today as well..at the same place i found my last 3 pigeons..
still has some yellow fuzz on his head, crop was full when i found him.. the only problem is and i hate when this happends.. he cant walk..
i checked his legs and they have a lot of scab in the joint area. both legs..
i had this problem before but the baby was younger, and vet really didnt suggest nothing ..
now these legs are not broken, cause he can stand for a while but wont stay up.. 
i have some type of the healing oil that i been putting on my other pets, and it helps, so covered his legs with it as well..
the wounds if there were any are healed up pretty well...
i know he gonna walk eventyally and its gonna look as he is limping..
i honestly dont even know what my question is...
i need this baby to be ok.......


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's possible that whatever else was wrong he may be lacking in calcium - we find that with some young wild doves who can't really move around on their legs. We give them calcium supplement - liquid form - with vitamin D3 in it. Just providing grit, cuttle bone and stuff isn't as sure a way - they need a direct dose. Places like Foys and Siegels stock it.

Don't know about the scabbing, not sure if you mean kinda like whitish patches on the legs, or places where a boil may have healed up around the joint.

John


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

John_D said:


> It's possible that whatever else was wrong he may be lacking in calcium - we find that with some young wild doves who can't really move around on their legs. We give them calcium supplement - liquid form - with vitamin D3 in it. Just providing grit, cuttle bone and stuff isn't as sure a way - they need a direct dose. Places like Foys and Siegels stock it.
> 
> Don't know about the scabbing, not sure if you mean kinda like whitish patches on the legs, or places where a boil may have healed up around the joint.
> 
> John


i'll supply him with calcium no problem...and everything the baby needs..
this is the first time in my life that i was forced to put a pigeon in a sink and give him a bath..
we r talking about 4 rinses..and what i thought were scabs, black scabs was just a whole loot of dirt that piled up on his joints..
right after the bath he stood for about 2 minutes like he was relieved..
maybe the dirt was stuck on him so bad that he couldnt stretch his legs.. im hoping with this barh today and will put him on calcium that he'l be fine..
other than that he is a healthy young pigeon, good appetite. liked his water.. and i also think he liked his bath as well..he was so dirty like he just flew here from gulf covered in oil.
and i also think one of the reasons was the shape of his nest that messed up his legs a bit...
he will be fine im relieved now 

he was standing straight for about 20 min ...
he couldnt stand at all when i first gor him into the house ... when he walks around he limps a bit on his right foot... he also had some hair tangled around his toes...
i hope within the next two days he will be a new pigeon


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi goga82,



Images of the Baby?


Is he eating on his own or are you having to feed him somehow?


Have you offered eletrolyte solutions or just Water?


Phil
Lv


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

pdpbison said:


> Hi goga82,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first baby that i found he ate alone at first.. chips only, hernow im hand feeding him corn and other stuff... drinkin water..doing so far so good... it seems like he is a dwarf or something, cause the second baby is younger than him judgin by the fuzz .but its alsmot twice as big.
first baby really spoiled.. for a feral.
second baby wild.. eating on his own drinkin on his own, still limping, but walking and standing all day compared to the first day..
pictures .. as soon as i get around to it...
other than that i really hope they turn out to be ok..
i love the tiny baby, just wanna cuddle with me, and sleep in my hand..he is really tame, he came in tame, like someone maybe hand raised him?? i dont know.. didny give electrolyte to neither babies.. 
tiny baby is extra thirsty.. and he been gettin a lot of water


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Googa...if limping, the baby was either injured at some point or maybe has an infection. Do you have any anti-inflammatories/painkillers ? Do you have any antibiotics ?

For the legs, my vets usually go with Clavamox/Amoxycillin to prevent/cure any possible bone infections. Do you have some. Jedd's supply carries amoxycillin for pigeons. The dose would need to be small given she/he's a baby.

Also, limping could be from discomfort...thus the anti-inflammatory. Medacam/Meloxicam is the best although needs a prescription. If not that, Children's Advil or Children's Motrin liquids can sometimes help (very small dose of those too)


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaye said:


> Googa...if limping, the baby was either injured at some point or maybe has an infection. Do you have any anti-inflammatories/painkillers ? Do you have any antibiotics ?
> 
> For the legs, my vets usually go with Clavamox/Amoxycillin to prevent/cure any possible bone infections. Do you have some. Jedd's supply carries amoxycillin for pigeons. The dose would need to be small given she/he's a baby.
> 
> Also, limping could be from discomfort...thus the anti-inflammatory. Medacam/Meloxicam is the best although needs a prescription. If not that, Children's Advil or Children's Motrin liquids can sometimes help (very small dose of those too)


no i dont have any antibiotics aside from advil...
his apettite is great, im not feeding him anymore.. but the tiny baby im still feeding, he looks a lot better now than when he came in....the other one still limping.. no brusing on his legs, no open wonds, no scar tissue nothing.. he just limping...like i said he couldnt walk at all when i first got him, maybe he did fall, and got hit.. i can start wit little bit of advil..i never given advil to a bird before..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

goga82 said:


> *no i dont have any antibiotics aside from advil...*his apettite is great, im not feeding him anymore.. but the tiny baby im still feeding, he looks a lot better now than when he came in....the other one still limping.. no brusing on his legs, no open wonds, no scar tissue nothing.. he just limping...like i said he couldnt walk at all when i first got him, maybe he did fall, and got hit.. i can start wit little bit of advil..i never given advil to a bird before..


goga...advil is not an antibiotic.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Charis said:


> goga...advil is not an antibiotic.



dahhhh it aint an antiobiotic.. i did say i dont have any antibiotics in the house... meaning i knew it aint an antibiotic..
and thanks for a great advice  u helped a lot.. even my pigeon knows advil isnt an antibiotic... did i by any chance come off stupid ?? so u had to get me straight...

hmmmmm
thanks anyway


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

goga...you said this...*no i dont have any antibiotics aside from advil...*

The way you wrote it, it sounded like you thought advil is an antibiotic. I wasn't trying to make you feel stupid. I don't think you are stupid. I'm not a mind reader and I have no way of knowing how much you know...or how much your pigeon knows, for that matter.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Charis said:


> goga...you said this...*no i dont have any antibiotics aside from advil...*
> 
> The way you wrote it, it sounded like you thought advil is an antibiotic. I wasn't trying to make you feel stupid. I don't think you are stupid. I'm not a mind reader and I have no way of knowing how much you know...or how much your pigeon knows, for that matter.


well anyway .. u always ready to give an advice when u least needed . example contacting me on the facebook and we aint even friends there... getting smart cause i was gonna relase my pigeons.. why by the way are doing just great FREE!!! and yeah they come on my window with the mates every day.. yeah!
so please if u dont have something smart to say regarding these pigeons that i have now,, i would prefer if u just ignore all my threads.. there r other people here that know more............i would rather hear from them. thanks ))


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

goga82 said:


> well anyway .. u always ready to give an advice when u least needed . example contacting me on the facebook and we aint even friends there... getting smart cause i was gonna relase my pigeons.. why by the way are doing just great FREE!!! and yeah they come on my window with the mates every day.. yeah!
> so please if u dont have something smart to say regarding these pigeons that i have now,, i* would prefer if u just ignore all my threads*.. there r other people here that know more............i would rather hear from them. thanks ))



Actually goga...I would be delighted to do just that.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

my baby isnt limping anymore.. he must have hit his legs when he left the nest which made him unable to stand or walk.. he is doing great now 

both babies are doing great.. soon ready to be released ... they r outside as we speak


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are both adorable, but I would treat them for canker.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i never treat any of my pets for anything they dont have.. i dont wanna yinx them  
thanks tho.. i know i love them............they really are cute


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well the feathering on the face, or lack of it could indicate canker. How old are they?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Well the feathering on the face, or lack of it could indicate canker. How old are they?


honestly i have no idea how old they are, i found them maybe 2 weeks ago .. something like that..
the one baby u say missing feathers on his face .. to be honest i did notice that. and baby was really skinny. i mean skin and bones when i first found him. he's pickin up on some weight, gettin his posture back and stuff like that.. i do have him on antifungal meds .. long story 
but i'll try for canker as well it wont hurt


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's just that you have brought them this far, and done a good job with them, and when they are missing feathers like that, it's usually caused by canker. It would be a shame to not treat them, and release them, only to have them die of canker. Do you need meds? I can send you Metronidazole if you like. Let me know.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> It's just that you have brought them this far, and done a good job with them, and when they are missing feathers like that, it's usually caused by canker. It would be a shame to not treat them, and release them, only to have them die of canker. Do you need meds? I can send you Metronidazole if you like. Let me know.


i just asked one lady from pitt if she has any metro.. i hope i get an answer from her by tomorrow morning.. if she dont then yeah i'll be happy if u can send me some.. i'll pay no problem.. not a lot of pet stores have fishazole
i havent seen canker yet on any of the babies.. i might as well treat both then..
how long should i trat them for?
my one baby that i told about fugal.. he supposed to be on the meds next 20 days

can metro n flucazole b mixed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Goga, you don't have to pay me for it. I'll give it to you. I'll even cut them up to the right size for your birds to take. I'd give it for 7 days, and see how they look after that. Not sure about whether you can mix them. I think you can, but I would give them at different times. Not together. I'll see tomorrow, if I can find the info on whether they can be used together or not, and get back to you. And yes, both would need to be treated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just checked and yes, they can take it together. Let me know if you want it, and you can PM me your info so I can send it to you.


----------

